# The Look of Eagles



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

from the AKC breed standard: 
The ideal dog is stamped with a look of quality and nobility--difficult to define, but unmistakable when present.

I would like to see pictures of "the look" that you think most accurately represents "the look of eagles."

Here is mine, just a pup in these pictures, but I think it is there already:

_*Ari* at 5.5 months old_​











at 8 weeks:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think my avatar has that look. 

Ari is beautiful!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Like this?










Or this?


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

How about this? It's a pic from the breeder. He is coming home next week.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I think my avatar has that look.


Agreed!! Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are we just posting our own dogs or the ideal?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Are we just posting our own dogs or the ideal?


Good question. I read it as...post YOUR dog with the look you think expresses "the look of eagles".

Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Any dog, any age.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Mercury


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag at 16 months

Kahla and Keno
















Tag








Taz


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

See...now I don't find this look to be noble.


----------



## Hubatka (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Whiteshepherds.... too funny!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it!! Thats great!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> See...now I don't find this look to be noble.


 
:rofl: - too funny!!!


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

lot of nice pictures on this thread! 
i see that look of eagles in these too:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Not the best pics but absolutely my faves, this is the same day when I KNEW in my heart he's the RIGHT dog for us. This is the *I think* first day home. 

































A couple of weeks back:


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe this


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> See...now I don't find this look to be noble.


ROFLMAO!


And nice PhotoShop work!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-z_E6uH0KS0s/TgCEDi2e3SI/AAAAAAAADBo/BFVkCR0GWZY/s1600/IMGP0120.JPG

Eagle , not beagle . This is Elle-Kira bed bug dog in training .
Carmen


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

White Shepherds.

Really nice. Are you going to breed them? If you do your going to catch a lot of flak over the breed standard.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My boy does not have a pedigree, but to me, this is the look.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

This










-copied from an earlier post in this thread-


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

"The Look of Eagles"

_"The eyes seem to look on heights beyond our gaze. It is the look of a spirit that can soar. It is the birthright of eagles"_


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Can wet 15 week old puppies have the look? 









Ronda


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Some people like vegatarian "Eagles", they shouldn't have to hunt to eat. They look just as nice when picking berries with their sharp talons.!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think my avatar pic shows the look.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's one of the first I took of her "Look of Eagles" back when we lived in VA:









Here she is at the starting point of the Oregon Trail, in Independence, MO, as we moved from VA to OR:









These are from one of the locations we use for Search & Rescue training in Timber, OR. We were working on some basic obedience inbetween mock searches, so I put her in a down/stay on top of a picnic table:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

This shot is by a professional photographer who takes a lot of pics for dog calendars....


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Veronica yes he does , good sharp eye on the dog -- the look right through you .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo at 10 months.... he looks much more mature than that in this shot


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton at 10 months. Those young eagles are so serious  I've noticed that as he gets older he has the 'eagle' look when he looks at someone else. When I want to take a pic of him his eyes always smile


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

few pics from us. the first pic is def the look of an eagle cuz he's scoping some small birds in the back yard lol. but seriously...i'm always amazed at the intensity of his stare...especially when he looks at people passing by the house or while we are out on walks.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Moses has 'the look' 24/7 so it's hard to pick just one...didn't see any rules against multiples!  

Moses 24 months & 27 month old pics.



































and with the girls..11 months & 3.5yr


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly:









I think the toy takes the seriousness out of it.lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

(ignore those big ol' jackrabbit ears...)


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Strauss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

thenamesnelson said:


> maybe this


lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy has always been a much more serious dog then Lucky although not sure about the look of an eagle , I think she is more wolf. She is 11 now and this is from this spring .


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty, the look of eagles










Gemma, the feminine look of eagles


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's look of Eagles.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

at 2 months old - the baby eagle . . .


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

koda girl said:


> Xeph said:
> 
> 
> > Strauss
> ...


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

<quote>GAGSD:Ari at 5.5 months old</quote>
totally handsome!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's Mirada with her look of Eagles expressions:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the baby eagle









and the adult eagle


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Xeph, you've got one beautiful dog there. :thumbup:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you much  She's a good girl! Actually, she has amazing retrieves, both on live and dead objects (dead meaning still, not as in ACTUALLY dead...like animals, lol).

She's very useful around the house for me because of that attribute!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I always thought Niko looked a lot like Sam the Eagle. Does that count??


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso









Nadia


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

This is Kona's Look of Eagles. Pretty good for such a young pup I think, but then I again I am the crazy proud Momma


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The "look of eagles" to me is summed up in 3 words: confidence, intelligence, focus. You just know it when you see it










Singe 6 weeks









Singe 9 (?) weeks









Rayden









Freya









Rayden


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Some very nice pictures here (and some just funny!).

Jan, thanks.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Xeph, you've got one beautiful dog there. :thumbup:


Couldn't agree more.

Does looking AT eagles count?
Abby at 8 monhts


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Ronda said:


> Can wet 15 week old puppies have the look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

12 year old Lara:









Lara's son Logan:









12.5 year old Ianna:


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Robin Huerta asked that I post these for her...these are what epitomize the GSD "look of eagles" for her...so beautiful!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


>


Beautiful dogs and pups! 
This is probably the most adult look on a puppies face I've ever seen.

Robin, is he as serious about life as he looks?...If you tell him a joke does he laugh or just stare at you like you've got two heads??


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Whiteshepherds!
Yep....he is a serious little dude! He is now a dual purpose working Police K9 for the State of Illinois.
That is "Bear".....we trained & showed in the Conformation Shows, where he placed VP1! *We were not Bear's official owners though*.
His owner decided to sell him to the Police Dept, because he knew that he (the owner) could not commit to doing Schutzhund and titling the dog....and Bear needed a job. 
He is a strong, sound, masculine male...that had great foundation training. He was accepted into the Police training at the age of 13mos.
Bear & my Izzy (pic of pup under him) are from the same father....and have some very similar traits.
I love all those dogs! *Drago is the first pic...he is gone now. He is the best dog that I have ever owned...and he is the reason that I am in love with this breed!*


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Bleu...


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Take this....... BLAM!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is a wicked look!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, makes him look like a super high drive maniac! Truth is he has good strong drives, but not extreme. : )


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

And extreme for a German Shepherd is the wrong direction....love his "tude".


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> And extreme for a German Shepherd is the wrong direction....love his "tude".


Agreed.


----------

